# How much under MSRP did you pay for your Project One build?



## mas71 (Apr 25, 2010)

I know the price Trek quotes on their Project One build site is the MSRP price. So how much under this price did you pay for your build? The bike I am thinking about having built is quoted at $4300 on the Project One page. How much below this price should I expect to pay from my LBS? Is there a rough percentage? 5% less? 10% less?


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Alot but I'm also shop rider so I can't really say how much one could expect off MSRP for a project one if it was someone regular joe off the streets ordering one. I guess it depends how good you know the shop, and how long you have done business with them.


Just know it might take a super long time. I have a teamate still waiting on his ProjectOne Madone 6 series I believe, I think he ordered his at least a month or two ago. They are a little bit behind since it's been so popular.


----------

